

As Tech Booms, Workers Turn to Coding for Career Change - cadlin
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/29/technology/code-academy-as-career-game-changer.html?_r=0

======
drallison
The article and the cited boot camp programs left me confused. If you are
exploring this, you might find [http://www.skilledup.com/articles/the-
ultimate-guide-to-codi...](http://www.skilledup.com/articles/the-ultimate-
guide-to-coding-bootcamps-the-most-selective-bootcamps) useful.

Boot camps are intense: there is a heavy time commitment (12 weeks, 6 days per
week, 11 hours per day). The focus is on getting 6-figure salaries for
"coding" with lots of well known company badges indicating where graduates
have been hired and what percentage get high paying good jobs. There is no
real mention about curriculum and what there is uses buzz words like "data
scientist" and "full stack" and talks only in broad-brush terms. Typically,
there is no mention of who is on the staff and what their credentials are.
Admissions are very selective. Costs vary but are generally significant.

Initially I brushed off the boot camp ideas as teaching "coding" and not
"programming", but I am trying to keep an open mind. How many people who get
Turing Awards in the next few decades will have learned their chops in a boot
camp coding course?

